# con rumbo incierto



## gonlezza

Hola, de nuevo
En este caso mi duda reside en: con rumbo incierto
 
"Dejó el piso, el trabajo y se alistó en una ONG, embarcándose en un carguero chino *con rumbo incierto*..."
 
"Elle a laissé l’appartement, le travail et s'est enrôlée dans une ONG, s’embarquant dans un cargo chinois *vers un cap incertain*..."
 
¿Esaría bien? Merci !


----------



## Paquita

sans destination précise...(?)


----------



## gonlezza

Paquit& said:


> sans destination précise...(?)


 
¿Incierto por précise?... Es que es un "incierto" incierto, en el sentido de que no es que importe adónde vaya (précise), sino que es más "la incertidumbre" de ese destino, de rumbo desconocido en la vida, más metafórico que literal... Pensaba que tendría el mismo sentido en francés la palabra que en español...


----------



## Tina.Irun

> sans destination précise...


 
 "sans but précis" puede corresponder a la idea general de incertidumbre que mencionas.


----------



## Paquita

No traduzco "incierto" por "précis" sino todo lo contrario ya que empiezo la expresión por "sans" (sin) que es la negación de "avec" (con)

con rumbo incierto = sin rumbo predeterminado

¿o no ?

La propuesta de Tina va en el mismo sentido


----------



## gonlezza

Paquit& said:


> No traduzco "incierto" por "précis" sino todo lo contrario ya que empiezo la expresión por "sans" (sin) que es la negación de "avec" (con)
> 
> con rumbo incierto = sin rumbo predeterminado
> 
> ¿o no ?
> 
> La propuesta de Tina va en el mismo sentido


 
Lo sé Paquit&, he querido decir "impreciso" pero lo había obviado y por tanto me he equicado. Evidentemente mi intención era lo contrario. Lo siento.
Y gracias a las dos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- à l'aventure (calificaría la acción dela persona)
- vers l'aventure (calificaría el carguero)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola
Le cargo n'est pas le bateau ivre, il sait où il va; c'est celui qui va le prendre après avoir tout quitté qui ne sait où il va arriver.
Je propose:*.*_*..pour une destination incertaine*._


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Le cargo n'est pas le bateau ivre, il sait où il va; c'est celui qui va le prendre après avoir tout quitté qui ne sait où il va arriver.
> Je propose:*.*_*..pour une destination incertaine*._



Tienes razón. ¡No habíamos llegado tan lejos en el análisis!


----------



## gonlezza

Tina Iglesias said:


> Tienes razón. ¡No habíamos llegado tan lejos en el análisis!


 
Hola, vuelvo sobre el tema, debido a que esta frase ha dado bastantes vueltas. Total que, tras ese análisis de quién va sin rumbo, me han dicho que he de ponerlo de manera que se interprete que AMBOS (el carguero y la chica) van con rumbo incierto. 
Digamos que ella va perdida en su vida y toma esa decisión de irse y lo casi surrealista es que ese carguero tampoco sabe muy bien adónde va...
Y claro, ahora mi duda es cuál de todas las opciones se acoplaría a este sentido. ¿Me podéis echar una mano?
Muchas gracias


----------



## alphoger

Si le cargo a évidemment une destination précise, mais que la fille ne la connaît pas, ou ne s’en préoccupe pas, alors je dirai tout simplement :
"Elle a laissé l’appartement, le travail et s'est enrôlée dans une ONG, s’embarquant dans un cargo chinois *sans savoir où elle allait *..."


----------



## gonlezza

alphoger said:


> Si le cargo a évidemment une destination précise, mais que la fille ne la connaît pas, ou ne s’en préoccupe pas, alors je dirai tout simplement :
> "Elle a laissé l’appartement, le travail et s'est enrôlée dans une ONG, s’embarquant dans un cargo chinois *sans savoir où elle allait *..."


 
Hola alphorger. Muchas gracias. Lo que ocurre es que en tu propuesta habla sólo de ella y es justo lo que no puedo poner, como decía, tendría que encontrar la manera de que se interpretara que tanto el carguero como la chica andan con rumbo incierto... ¿sabes?


----------



## alphoger

gonlezza said:


> Hola alphorger. Muchas gracias. Lo que ocurre es que en tu propuesta habla sólo de ella y es justo lo que no puedo poner, como decía, tendría que encontrar la manera de que se interpretara que tanto el carguero como la chica andan con rumbo incierto... ¿sabes?




Sé que el empleo del pretérito perfecto es un poco pasado de moda aquí, pero te propongo una frase con un poco más precipitación e incertidumbre: 

"Elle laissa son appartement et son travail, s’enrôla dans une ONG et *partit à l’aventure* en s’embarquant dans un cargo chinois. ..."

  Plus proche de la phrase originale, en laissant tomber le participe présent de « s’embarquer » :
"Elle *abandonna *son appartement et son travail, s’enrôla dans une ONG et s’embarqua dans un cargo chinois *pour une destination inconnue*  ..."

Plus proche de la phrase originale, en laissant tomber le participe présent de « s’embarquer » :

"Elle laissa son appartement et son travail, s’enrôla dans une ONG et s’embarqua dans un cargo chinois *pour une destination inconnue*  ..."

"Elle abandonna son appartement et son travail, s’enrôla dans une ONG et s’embarqua dans un cargo chinois *pour une destination inconnue*  ..."


----------



## gonlezza

alphoger said:


> Sé que el empleo del pretérito perfecto es un poco pasado de moda aquí, pero te propongo una frase con un poco más precipitación e incertidumbre:
> 
> "Elle laissa son appartement et son travail, s’enrôla dans une ONG et *partit à l’aventure* en s’embarquant dans un cargo chinois. ..."
> 
> Plus proche de la phrase originale, en laissant tomber le participe présent de « s’embarquer » :
> "Elle *abandonna *son appartement et son travail, s’enrôla dans une ONG et s’embarqua dans un cargo chinois *pour une destination inconnue* ..."


 
En este caso, que me gusta, se parece a propuestas anteriores, ¿verdad?, quiero decir en el sentido que un francés entendería: siempre dejando "en el aire" que ese rumbo o destino es el que "rige" y no "marca" de quién es... No sé si me he expresado bien... ¿Estoy en lo cierto o tiene en francés esa connotación "imprecisa" que buscaba?
¿Y me podrías explicar por qué mejor aquí usar el pretérito anterior? ¿tendría algo que ver o no?
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## alphoger

à vrai dire je ne comprends pas "que ese rumbo o destino es el que "rige" y no "marca" de quién es" 
Ce que je peux dire c'est que dans la dernière proposition : 
"Elle *abandonna *son appartement et son travail, s’enrôla dans une ONG et s’embarqua dans un cargo chinois *pour une destination inconnue* ..."
on ne peut pas savoir où va le cargo, et forcément la fille ne sait pas non plus où elle va. Et c'est donc ce qu'elle veut : aller quelque part, n'importe où ... 
Un peu bizarre tout de même ...

también : 
"Elle *abandonna *son appartement et son travail, s’enrôla dans une ONG et *embarquant *dans un cargo chinois partit *vers **une destination inconnue* ..."
on peut dire "embarquer", "s'embarquer" ou "monter"
*" vers *une destination inconnue " est correct aussi, me paraît moins directif, plus vague que "*pour *une destination inconnue " 
¡buenas noches !


----------



## gonlezza

alphoger said:


> à vrai dire je ne comprends pas "que ese rumbo o destino es el que "rige" y no "marca" de quién es"
> Ce que je peux dire c'est que dans la dernière proposition :
> "Elle *abandonna *son appartement et son travail, s’enrôla dans une ONG et s’embarqua dans un cargo chinois *pour une destination inconnue* ..."
> on ne peut pas savoir où va le cargo, et forcément la fille ne sait pas non plus où elle va. Et c'est donc ce qu'elle veut : aller quelque part, n'importe où ...
> Un peu bizarre tout de même ...
> 
> también :
> "Elle *abandonna *son appartement et son travail, s’enrôla dans une ONG et *embarquant *dans un cargo chinois partit *vers **une destination inconnue* ..."
> on peut dire "embarquer", "s'embarquer" ou "monter"
> *" vers *une destination inconnue " est correct aussi, me paraît moins directif, plus vague que "*pour *une destination inconnue "
> ¡buenas noches !


 
Sí, quería decir con eso de "regir" que es el rumbo quien es incierto. El rumbo en general: de los dos. O sea de la incertidumbre "general" es la que rige o manda en la aventura desconocida..., no de la uno u otro individualmente... Pero me ha quedado muy claro.
¡Perfecto!
Muchísimas gracias, alphorger


----------



## chlapec

*"Vers n'importe où"*

Después de unas propuestas tan ricas en matices, la mía puede parecer un poco simple. Pero yo me meto en la piel de la chica y seguro que allí (n'importe où) es donde pretendía ir...

Y el carguero, ¡qué importa a dónde vaya!


Je viens de voir qu'_alphoger_ avait déjà dit ça, mais sans le proposer directement.


----------



## gonlezza

chlapec said:


> *"Vers n'importe où"*
> 
> Después de unas propuestas tan ricas en matices, la mía puede parecer un poco simple. Pero yo me meto en la piel de la chica y seguro que allí (n'importe où) es donde pretendía ir...
> 
> Y el carguero, ¡qué importa a dónde vaya!


 
Gracias, chlapec. También me gusta mucho.


----------

